# Maybe reverse sneezing, maybe pneumonia. .. ? :(



## kurtsie (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm very worried about Runy, I would really appreciate your prayers  

yesterday morning he woke up to a very ugly kind of reverse sneezing or collapsed trachea attack. I got very scared so i called my vet and told him the symptoms I could observe on Runy. He makes this noise when he's breathing, like he's snoring or like when you hear a kid with asthma breath. He asked me if I could take him to the clinic but I couldn't take him yesterday because of money issues (I'm getting payed today so I'm definitely taking him later) so he told me to give him "ambroxol" because if it is just an infection it should help him but I don't see like he's getting any better  so I was wondering if you guys could know what this thing he has could be? If there's something else I can give him in the meantime? Or if you've experienced anything like this to give me some advice on what to expect  I hate to see my baby in pain and sick 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hopefully you've been to the vet, or will be there tomorrow. All I can suggest in the meantime, is keep him hydrated so he can cough up 'stuff'. Steam helps too. Run the shower and keep him in the bathroom to breathe the air.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

You need to get him to the vet. Video of what he's doing would help so much. You could run a humidifier with eucalyptus in it to help him breath better & run a hot shower (close bathroom door and sit close to the steam with him to help break up any mucous or infection. If he sleeps with you, rub vicks on your hands or feet (not on him). Sounds like he might have kennel cough, pneumonia or a sinus infection. Hard to say without seeing exactly how he's acting.


----------



## kurtsie (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for the humidifier tip. It worked until I could take him to the vet (which was two days ago). Turned out he has a cough so his under antibiotics now. 
He's got diarrhea tho :s does any of you know if it could be because of the antibiotics? Two weeks ago he had a parasites infection so I took him to the vet and he got better. Now I don't know if the diarrhea could be parasites again or if it's because of the new meds? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Some antibiotics can definitely cause diarrhea, although it might not be a bad idea to get him tested for parisites again if you can. Hope he starts feeling better soon! Poor guy.


----------



## kurtsie (Jan 9, 2013)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Some antibiotics can definitely cause diarrhea, although it might not be a bad idea to get him tested for parisites again if you can. Hope he starts feeling better soon! Poor guy.


Thanks! I talked to the vet and he told me that he thinks that it's because of the antibiotics but if there's still doubt, he can check him on Monday. 
I read somewhere that it's good to give them a little bit of yogurt but I'm not sure. What do you think? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I always give a probiotic when using antibiotics as a preventative measure. You can try live yoghurt if he is tolerant of dairy products, goats yoghurt would be better if you can get it. I prefer to give the powder as I don't feed any dairy products so that would possibly cause diarrhoea in my dogs rather than prevent it.


----------

